# Should You Start a YouTube Channel?



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi everyone! On the heels of just breaking 1,000,000 views on my channel, I wanted to address the common question: is it necessary to have a YouTube channel as a composer/musician in today's day and age? We'll have an honest discussion about the pros and cons, and why you might want to consider it for your brand moving forward if you don't have one set up already. Enjoy!


----------



## Kyle Preston (Oct 1, 2021)

Excellent advice Chris, thank you thank you for sharing your honest insights on this topic! 

You've given me the final push I need to pursue YouTube and abandon Instagram (the engagement and community building just isn't the same on social media as it is on YouTube).

Anyway, thank you my friend, hope your channel continues to grow !


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 1, 2021)

Kyle Preston said:


> Excellent advice Chris, thank you thank you for sharing your honest insights on this topic!
> 
> You've given me the final push I need to pursue YouTube and abandon Instagram (the engagement and community building just isn't the same on social media as it is on YouTube).
> 
> Anyway, thank you my friend, hope your channel continues to grow !


I appreciate you watching Kyle! So glad I can help push you over the fence!


----------

